# RYTHMIK F12 vs EPIK LEGEND



## randyc1 (Jul 20, 2011)

How would these compare SQ wise. I need 2 of either, and wondering if it was worth paying quite a lot more for the rythmik's ??


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

On paper, the F12 could sound better because of its servo mechanism and likely higher damping, while the legend, with double the surface area, would likely have more headroom.

But in a room, I think for the price of one F12 you could get two legends. The room will always be your #1 and #2 and #3 bottleneck to bass sound quality (below ~400hz or so)

If you really want the best possible bass, you need to invest in multiple subs (2, 3, or 4), measurement mic/preamp to find optimal placement, and electronics to integrate their levels/time delays.

I think dual Legend should be a great choice. I would expect it to outdo the 12" Rythmik in either output or extension. For a sealed sub, I would be looking at the F15, not the F12, from rythmik. Again, while subs can have small contributions to perceived "sound quality", your in-room frequency response is generally the number one determinant.


----------



## vardo (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't know much about Rythmik, but from what I've read, and seen on their website they make fine subs.

I have dual Legends, and they are IMO the best sounding subs I've had. And I have had a lot of subs..
HSU VTF/3/3, VTF2/3, 2 VTF1's, Rel T1, MBM-12, Velodyne ULS-12 (very dated), and two sealed
Dayton 10" Titanic subs, and a top of the line Mirage (forgot model no.). So it's not like the Legends
are my first "real subwoofers".

That said I highly recommend the Epik's.

Maybe somebody can chime in with their experience with Rythmik.

vardo


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Critical music listening: One Rythmik F12
Home theater: Two Epik Legends


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

jackfish said:


> Critical music listening: One Rythmik F12
> Home theater: Two Epik Legends


Probably good advice on that one :T


----------

